# LIquid oral dbol crystalised, what should i do?



## thatbloke (Jul 18, 2013)

okay so first time making oral liquid dianabol

i made 6, 50ml vials

procedure

added 1.5grams dbol powder to every 30ml of 95% proof alcohol
added green cordial to mixture for flavouring/dilution
shook it and let it mix

4 vials are perfect, look like typical green cordial, no crystalisation or sludge

the other 2 after letting them sit seem to have formed a glue/lava lamp looking wax substance at the bottom of the vials (presumably the dbol since its the size of the dbol powder content), when i draw with a syringe, it clogs the syringe and looks like they have sludge floating through them when shaked, or appear cloudy

presume ive maybe added to much dbol, or done something wrong, idea how to fix the blend? adding more alcohol didnt seem to work


----------



## wideback (Jul 18, 2013)

Im watching this thread closely, I have yet to make liquid d bol without sludge. I have to heat it up every use.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jul 18, 2013)

Doesn't it mix well into Peg-400 mixed with a lil denatured alch?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 18, 2013)

Greens never been my lucky charm . Too much water in the cordial you stole from grammas stash..but likely the dbol has some impurities.so u made 50mg/ml. Didu put in cap type bottle or actual rubber stopper vials
?


----------



## FamBam209 (Jul 19, 2013)

Goes into solution perfect w grain n glycerin and will hold perfect but the min u add anythng extra ie flavor  it will start to crystalize on u if u use too much distilld(tryn to dilute the tast) it will go snow globe on ur ass n ull have dbol stuck all over sides of bottles so prob best to stick to tried n true. Booze n glycerin nada more.... As far as sludge it def should not do that IB def has a point  bc at worst it will snow globe and whn u shake before consuming it doesnt go milky jst stays all snowy bt still gives pretty close even dose so roll it it


----------



## thatbloke (Jul 19, 2013)

wideback said:


> Im watching this thread closely, I have yet to make liquid d bol without sludge. I have to heat it up every use.



ironicaly only 2 of mine sludged, the rest are perfect



Enigmatic707 said:


> Doesn't it mix well into Peg-400 mixed with a lil denatured alch?



cant get PEG, so had to go with alcohol 95%



Ironbuilt said:


> Greens never been my lucky charm . Too much water in the cordial you stole from grammas stash..but likely the dbol has some impurities.so u made 50mg/ml. Didu put in cap type bottle or actual rubber stopper vials
> ?



lol i was going to go with blue but supermarket had none

rubber stopper on the vial for the dbol

wen u refer to the coridal, ironaly i think the cordial i used for the first 2 vials were from just the cupboard, while the rest of the dbol i made i used fresh cordial purchased from the supermarket, so do you think it could be the cordial instead perhaps?


mainly i wanna know if/how i can seperate the dbol from the cordial/alcohol solution an easy way, and jus try the process again with another batch of alcohol and cordial


----------



## thatbloke (Jul 19, 2013)

FamBam209 said:


> Goes into solution perfect w grain n glycerin and will hold perfect but the min u add anythng extra ie flavor  it will start to crystalize on u if u use too much distilld(tryn to dilute the tast) it will go snow globe on ur ass n ull have dbol stuck all over sides of bottles so prob best to stick to tried n true. Booze n glycerin nada more.... As far as sludge it def should not do that IB def has a point  bc at worst it will snow globe and whn u shake before consuming it doesnt go milky jst stays all snowy bt still gives pretty close even dose so roll it it



lol yea this why what i was going to do if all failed, jus uncrimp the vials and use it without the syringe


----------



## FamBam209 (Jul 19, 2013)

No once its mixd u gotta roll w it and learn from mistake its still good jst shake real good before ea use thats all ive found that dbol so fF is the touchiest compound all the rest u can add extra flavor distilld h2o n it goes milky for ya not w dbol it will jst cake the bottle u gotta jst leave it alone regardless of taste w booze n glycerin. Never used peg havent had the need someone on here showd me that booze n glycerin for everythng works perfect


----------



## FamBam209 (Jul 19, 2013)

Waaait what do u mean uncrimp ur using a glass injct vial instead of using plastic screw top


----------



## FamBam209 (Jul 19, 2013)

Driving down the road so im tryn here bud... If u used the glass bottle which i think u did from what u wrote them yes uncrimp n next time look for glass or plastic bottle w screw on lid n then jst shake n put ur syringe in bottle minus the needle tip take out what ya need n swallow


----------



## thatbloke (Jul 19, 2013)

FamBam209 said:


> Driving down the road so im tryn here bud... If u used the glass bottle which i think u did from what u wrote them yes uncrimp n next time look for glass or plastic bottle w screw on lid n then jst shake n put ur syringe in bottle minus the needle tip take out what ya need n swallow



yes i used a glass vial, i have a decrimper (uncapper) so ill uncap the vials put in a bottle and jus draw it up and use it from the bottle

thanks for that


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 19, 2013)

Yeah no pin to draw up oral liquids..use  a slip fit non luer lock syringe ..
Fam quit textn and  drivin..dummy.


----------

